# Is this normal?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Many pregnant mares will have edema/swelling due to fluid retention. Gravity forces it to lay at the lowest part of the belly.

its hard to say if that's what's going on or if its something else.

the swelling comes and goes in many pregnant mares.

if she was covered in April, then your looking at a March foaling date. my mare started to bag up in early february. 6 Weeks before foaling.

good luCk. The foal should be very active now if she is bred. Unfortunately the only way to know for sure is to see feet.comig out...

she does need to have pre-foaling shots though. 30 Days prior to foaling so the foal will have sufficient antibodies to be healthy as possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Many pregnant mares will have edema/swelling due to fluid retention. Gravity forces it to lay at the lowest part of the belly.
> 
> its hard to say if that's what's going on or if its something else.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply! She was covered in April but was living with the stallion for a year so it could be earlier/later. We just don't know. I will have the vet out for the pre-foaling shots, that isn't an issue.

We have seen movement, but didn't want to say for definite in case we were wrong but here it is:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, I would say with 99% confidence that that's foal movement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Wow, I would say with 99% confidence that that's foal movement.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I also did a nail test - Even though this doesn't prove she's in foal, it did play the game and suspected 'colt' so if she isn't then the nail was having me on :think:

[url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OB0lDyigqk[/URL]


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

LoL, I did the nail test with my girl (confirmed in foal by multiple ultrasounds) It said I was having a colt...I got a filly. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> LoL, I did the nail test with my girl (confirmed in foal by multiple ultrasounds) It said I was having a colt...I got a filly.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha! I had a few dreams about her foaling a piebald colt before the test and then it said colt and I was like 'WAHEY!' :lol: (They say you can trick the nail into what gender you like)
But I have a feeling she may throw a filly!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It does look like foal movement - and possible since you can see it that clearly a large foal. 
I've never seen a swelling like that in any brood mare I've had so it would worry me
I don't suppose you know what she was bred too?
I think if she was mine I'd have the vet out to check her over and get her vaccinations done at the same time just in case it is a really big foal or even twins - better to be prepared


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

jaydee said:


> It does look like foal movement - and possible since you can see it that clearly a large foal.
> I've never seen a swelling like that in any brood mare I've had so it would worry me
> I don't suppose you know what she was bred too?
> I think if she was mine I'd have the vet out to check her over and get her vaccinations done at the same time just in case it is a really big foal or even twins - better to be prepared


Oh yes. The stallion was (at 3) a 14hh Cob. She stands at 11hh so I didn't even think it would be possible!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If she was mine I would get her checked - she needs those shots anyway
Most mares seem to be able to produce a foal that fits them when you breed a large to a small - but I had one that got into trouble because the foal was really big - he survived OK - and a mare where I worked had a similar problem but also survived OK - both needed immediate help when foaling though


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

jaydee said:


> If she was mine I would get her checked - she needs those shots anyway
> Most mares seem to be able to produce a foal that fits them when you breed a large to a small - but I had one that got into trouble because the foal was really big - he survived OK - and a mare where I worked had a similar problem but also survived OK - both needed immediate help when foaling though


Thank you for your advice. I shall call the vets in the morning and explain the situation. Thankfully the horse vet is in the same village as my yard so he can get here pretty sharpish! 
Do you know roughly how much these shots cost or does it change with area?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Costs tend to vary by area unfortunately


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

NdAppy said:


> Costs tend to vary by area unfortunately


That's fine. I shall get in touch with a vet tomorrow if the lump is still there and see if he can pop up!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

NdAppy said:


> Let us know how it goes.


Of course! Thank you all for your help!
I may start a foaling thread soon..


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh, you definitely have to start a foaling thread! Hopefully the lump is nothing. My friend's mare had something similar and she asked the vet when we went for Lilly's US. The way the vet explained it was that sometimes mares retain water when they're pregnant and gravity pulls it down to the lowest point or something along those lines. Still good to double check though.


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

I shall start a foaling thread tomorrow! Lots of photo's and updates!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The UK is a really small country so costs actually don't vary that much. Running costs are more expensive for Vets in the Greater London area and surrounding counties where rents and property prices are higher so you would expect to find their charges to be slightly more
This is the time when you need to be sure you have a good vet on board!!


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

jaydee said:


> The UK is a really small country so costs actually don't vary that much. Running costs are more expensive for Vets in the Greater London area and surrounding counties where rents and property prices are higher so you would expect to find their charges to be slightly more
> This is the time when you need to be sure you have a good vet on board!!


Lump wasn't there today, had a feel and a poke and couldn't feel anything. Missy didn't bat an eyelid so no pain. The horse vet here is brilliant


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

That's good - great that you have a vet you can have confidence in as well. It makes such a difference


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

The swelling to me looks to be edema, which my mare heavily got on and off close to foaling. Good luck! Definitely looks like baby movement to me.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

It could be edema but being on one side I'm guessing it was the foal in an awkward position. I have seem lumps and bumps from the foals positioning before but not like that!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

jaydee said:


> If she was mine I would get her checked - she needs those shots anyway
> Most mares seem to be able to produce a foal that fits them when you breed a large to a small - but I had one that got into trouble because the foal was really big - he survived OK - and a mare where I worked had a similar problem but also survived OK - both needed immediate help when foaling though


Has she seen the vet at all yet? It is really, really important that she has tetanus jabs if she hasn't (for both foal and her), I know you couldn't catch her before but now you have that sorted a vet check up would be a very good idea.


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Clava said:


> Has she seen the vet at all yet? It is really, really important that she has tetanus jabs if she hasn't (for both foal and her), I know you couldn't catch her before but now you have that sorted a vet check up would be a very good idea.


She hasn't seen the vet yet, no.
She never had any jabs or anything with her previous foals but I shall give him a call closer to March to have him do them for me


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

PonioUK said:


> She hasn't seen the vet yet, no.
> She never had any jabs or anything with her previous foals but I shall give him a call closer to March to have him do them for me


 Has she ever had a tetanus jab?


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Clava said:


> Has she ever had a tetanus jab?


As far as I know, Never.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

PonioUK said:


> As far as I know, Never.


 
Then, if you just do this one thing, please, get her jabbed, tetanus is a horrible illness and you need the foal protected via the mother too.


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Clava said:


> Then, if you just do this one thing, please, get her jabbed, tetanus is a horrible illness and you need the foal protected via the mother too.


I will have her jabbed, I give you my word!!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

PonioUK said:


> I will have her jabbed, I give you my word!!


Sorry, but that sounds really funny..:lol:


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I say its edema. Make sure she is able to get as much exercise as she can. I mean dont coop her up in a stall. Letting her exercise at liberty out in a paddock can lessen edema in the abdomen, legs and other areas due to pressure, and weight. Not to metion help keep her in condition for foaling. 

Tetanus is very important and I am not sure about in the UK but here in the states a mare should be vaccinated every 90 days with Rhinobort K. Vaccinations that are suited to your area are also important and if you can get them in the mare before 30 days prior to foaling then the greater of transferring to the foal via milk. I dont know about the UK but vaccinations can be self administered here in the US (at least in the mid south east.)


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

ZaneyZanne123 said:


> I say its edema. Make sure she is able to get as much exercise as she can. I mean dont coop her up in a stall. Letting her exercise at liberty out in a paddock can lessen edema in the abdomen, legs and other areas due to pressure, and weight. Not to metion help keep her in condition for foaling.
> 
> Tetanus is very important and I am not sure about in the UK but here in the states a mare should be vaccinated every 90 days with Rhinobort K. Vaccinations that are suited to your area are also important and if you can get them in the mare before 30 days prior to foaling then the greater of transferring to the foal via milk. I dont know about the UK but vaccinations can be self administered here in the US (at least in the mid south east.)


 No, we cannot here self administer vaccinations they must be done by the vet. Tetanus is the one thing I would absolutely ensure was done with any new horse. Once an unhandled pony was caught I would also do a general vet check and have teeth done as well at the same time. When we had a BOGOF foal last summer, the vet was mostly just concerned about tetanus and there certainly wasn't one done every 3 months.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Clava: Well that is why I stated I wasnt sure if it could be done in the UK as it can be done here. Here Rhinobort-K is done every 90 days (Idealy anyways) not tetanus. Tetanus is done with regular vaccinations. Its a bummer that you all cant self vaccinate.......We cant with Rabies here but even that is beginning to be relaxed. If health papers are needed or proof of Vaccinations (like rabies) is needed then yes it needs to be done via a Vet.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

That's too bad you can't do your own vaccinations. It's such a simple thing to do. Lilly's 5 and 7 month vaccines cost me about $20 each and took about 3 seconds to administer. I didn't realize that different regions haf such different rules!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

In the uk we have quite strict laws. Dee's phenuobort injections cost me £50 call out and £35 for the injection


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol benefit of living in the"wild west" I guess. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

ZaneyZanne123 said:


> I dont know about the UK but vaccinations can be self administered here in the US (at least in the mid south east.)


I think (varying by state) most vaccines can be self administered, in the US. I know of rabies as one that can not be. You also need proof of vaccinations for some things. I buy and do my sheep (CDT/Tetanus), vet does the horses (just basic stuff) and she also takes bloodwork to check for Lymes, checks teeth, and does an annual exam.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yogiwick. yeah it varies a little from state to state. Its always been that rabies had to be administered via a vet but I was able to get it from my Vet and give it to my animals (dog and cats) but then again I would be liable still if one of them bit someone for I would have no proof of administering (paperwork) even though I would have a tag stating such. Legal ppl like to have that paper work in hand stating such was actually given with a Vet's name on it, other wise its moot. (Which I understand) Most times though I get a vet out to check on things anyways (like teeth, Coggins and such) so I get the Rabies/ West Nile done then. Same with my house hold pets in regards to rabies, they see a Vet once or twice a year anyways (more so if they are ill or with issues). With the other stuff I self administer. When I had goats I self administered CDT/Tetanus also. 
On a lighter side: 
I have a strictly indoor cat and I wasnt going to bother with Rabies because of such.....wel my Vet told me that if she bit someone visiting (or accidently escaped) that it could cause problems. I dont have many visiters, infact its rather rare. The only ppl that may come and visit are family members and in many instances if she doesnt bite them I will. Perhaps I need my rabies shot. lol


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> Lol benefit of living in the"wild west" I guess.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh no, please dont think I was saying that in the west they dont vaccinate, for thats not what I was saying. Things vary a little from state in regulations and I just didnt know if the same follows for the western half of the counrty or the northern parts and etc. I was just saying that I know here in this region one can self administer vaccinations.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

ZaneyZanne123 said:


> Yogiwick. yeah it varies a little from state to state. Its always been that rabies had to be administered via a vet but I was able to get it from my Vet and give it to my animals (dog and cats) but then again I would be liable still if one of them bit someone for I would have no proof of administering (paperwork) even though I would have a tag stating such. Legal ppl like to have that paper work in hand stating such was actually given with a Vet's name on it, other wise its moot. (Which I understand) Most times though I get a vet out to check on things anyways (like teeth, Coggins and such) so I get the Rabies/ West Nile done then. Same with my house hold pets in regards to rabies, they see a Vet once or twice a year anyways (more so if they are ill or with issues). With the other stuff I self administer. When I had goats I self administered CDT/Tetanus also.
> On a lighter side:
> I have a strictly indoor cat and I wasnt going to bother with Rabies because of such.....wel my Vet told me that if she bit someone visiting (or accidently escaped) that it could cause problems. I dont have many visiters, infact its rather rare. The only ppl that may come and visit are family members and in many instances if she doesnt bite them I will. Perhaps I need my rabies shot. lol


LOL to the last part. I completely agree with your post though.
I always do my indoor cats, just because it's "one of those things you do" they are supposed to all do it. I remember my friend when we were young got bit by her OWN cat that hadn't had rabies and had to go to the hospital in the middle of the night (I was sleeping over it was weird) to get shots in her backside . Easier to vaccinate. The vet doesn't even ask, I think it would be taboo to go to the vet for vaccines and NOT do rabies. Even if you KNOW the animal doesn't have rabies humans need vaccinations and animals get quarantined. I don't do my sheep, though I should. But they are in a relatively small enclosure with a thick fence.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

ZaneyZanne123 said:


> Oh no, please dont think I was saying that in the west they dont vaccinate, for thats not what I was saying. Things vary a little from state in regulations and I just didnt know if the same follows for the western half of the counrty or the northern parts and etc. I was just saying that I know here in this region one can self administer vaccinations.


Haha, no not what I was thinking at all! D mentioned that it was strictly regulated in the UK, so I was just joking that out here in the "west" it's not - we can vaccinate our horses ourselves, we don't need a vet to do it.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> Haha, no not what I was thinking at all! D mentioned that it was strictly regulated in the UK, so I was just joking that out here in the "west" it's not - we can vaccinate our horses ourselves, we don't need a vet to do it.


 
Oh good, thanks.


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

She is booked in to have her tetanus on Monday - they said because of how far along she would be they would have to do a rectal examination and sedate her and possibly scan to which they said I would have to take her to a stud or vet so they can put her in stocks so she doesn't kick so we're not doing that. I will ask the vet on Monday if blood tests will determine a simple yes/no answer and go from there. 

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

PonioUK said:


> She is booked in to have her tetanus on Monday - they said because of how far along she would be they would have to do a rectal examination and sedate her and possibly scan to which they said I would have to take her to a stud or vet so they can put her in stocks so she doesn't kick so we're not doing that. I will ask the vet on Monday if blood tests will determine a simple yes/no answer and go from there.
> 
> Thanks for all your help



At this stage I doubt they will scan her (hey will be able to feel whole limbs) and stocks should not be needed for a rectal examination under sedation?:?

If you are having her sedated then it would be a good idea to get her teeth done at the same time (as they have probably never been done), that will save on a call out charge and a second sedation charge.


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Clava said:


> At this stage I doubt they will scan her (hey will be able to feel whole limbs) and stocks should not be needed for a rectal examination under sedation?:?
> 
> If you are having her sedated then it would be a good idea to get her teeth done at the same time (as they have probably never been done), that will save on a call out charge and a second sedation charge.


I was told she would be sedated because of her size more than her thrashing about. She said maybe scan but definitely internal (I think she was explaining how it all works)

I shall speak to the vet on Monday and explain about her teeth and if he could just check her over and when he comes back in two weeks, have excess tests done and teeth if need be


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

PonioUK said:


> I was told she would be sedated because of her size more than her thrashing about. She said maybe scan but definitely internal (I think she was explaining how it all works)
> 
> I shall speak to the vet on Monday and explain about her teeth and if he could just check her over and when he comes back in two weeks, have excess tests done and teeth if need be


 
Sounds like a plan  I'd expect her to need sedating for an internal, many mares do regardless of pony size. As you pretty much know she is in foal an internal is possibly not necessary to check on her condition, but could be a good idea - I was just suggesting that if you do have her sedated then make the most of it with getting her teeth done too

Glad to hear she is having her tetanus jabs on Monday, I'm sure we are all looking forward to her updates and baby progress


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Clava said:


> Sounds like a plan  I'd expect her to need sedating for an internal, many mares do regardless of pony size. As you pretty much know she is in foal an internal is possibly not necessary to check on her condition, but could be a good idea - I was just suggesting that if you do have her sedated then make the most of it with getting her teeth done too
> 
> Glad to hear she is having her tetanus jabs on Monday, I'm sure we are all looking forward to her updates and baby progress


Thank you for all your help! I'll feel a lot better when the vet has been and checked everything is okay! S/He was kicking a lot this morning when I took off her rug so that's a good sign 

Missy wasn't impressed :lol:


----------

